# breeding caribas'?



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

ANYONE HAS BREED THEM WITH SUCCESS?? if so i would need some help and some steps to follow

thanx


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

ALLIGATORMEX said:


> ANYONE HAS BREED THEM WITH SUCCESS?? if so i would need some help and some steps to follow
> 
> thanx


 i don't believe that we have any members here at p-fury at the time who has had caribas breeding for them yet. as far as steps i would basically follow the same method of breeding rbp's until we find out more about caribas being bred in the home aquarium.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

We have a PFURY member who has indeed bred cariba in captivity and this topic has been covered before (do a search).


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

it was furious fins who bred then i remember that one frank.
dixon


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I did a search and returned no results. I even checked that member name but it did not come up. I'd really like to read on this. Maybe someone has a link? Thanks!


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

tecknik said:


> I did a search and returned no results. I even checked that member name but it did not come up. I'd really like to read on this. Maybe someone has a link? Thanks!


 same here technik i didnt found any anyway

b.c.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

ALLIGATORMEX said:


> tecknik said:
> 
> 
> > I did a search and returned no results. I even checked that member name but it did not come up. I'd really like to read on this. Maybe someone has a link? Thanks!
> ...










sorry guys it took awhile to find when you don't get much of a clue :rock:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...?showtopic=7186

thanks for waiting patiently


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

HEY NIKE THANX ARE YOU THE ONE WHO BREED THEM ?? IF SO WHATS SIzE THEY MUST BE TO GET BREED?? I GOT 5 CARIBES THEY AROUND HALF THEIR MAX SIZE OR SO..YOU THINK 5 IS A GOOD NUMBER TO DO THIS EXPERIMENT LOL

THANX


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

They breed at the same size as nattereri (approx. 5 or so inches TL). Much of the requirements for breeding cariba is similar to nattereri. Wild caught require more privacy than tank raised nattereri. In otherwords, to much outside disturbances will not get them to breed.


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

thanx for the help hastatus hope one da i can bred my natts and caribes .. im at one step to do it witrh my spilos

b.c.


----------



## Krlmex (Dec 24, 2003)

Hello ALLIGATORMEX, are you mexican....I am too.
I´m actually breeding nattereri and maybe you could be interested to meet me and talk about it. I have a friend in Mexico that once experienced something with caribas. My e-mail is [email protected]
Friendly.


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

sure im in mexico... im in mexico city.... down here is hrd to get ny of the pygo or serras especies and they dont know shi abou what they are selling you lol... hopefully i have puchased books .. and i found this site who has been of many hlp check your private messages

b.c


----------

